# Help Identifying an HID Light



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I went to a call where the customer told me they had a problem with a fluorescent light. I asked them all the questions and determined that they had 4' fluorescent lights. I get there (35-40 miles away) and find a high bay HID light. I only carry up to a 10' ladder with me. So my ladder won't even come close to reaching this light. They had a 12' ladder on site and I still couldn't come close to reaching it.

From this video can anyone identify what type light this is and do you think it's the lamp or something in the ballast kit that is causing it to pulsate?

I also took a pic of the lamp but could only make out that it was a 100A. I don't know if it's a MH, MV, or HPS.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd say metal halide, and at least 175 watt. Pulse start maybe too.

On second thought it's hard to tell by the picture. Is the clear clean piece a medium base lamp or the bottom button on a mogul?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> I went to a call where the customer told me they had a problem with a fluorescent light. I asked them all the questions and determined that they had 4' fluorescent lights. I get there (35-40 miles away) and find a high bay HID light. I only carry up to a 10' ladder with me. So my ladder won't even come close to reaching this light. They had a 12' ladder on site and I still couldn't come close to reaching it.
> 
> From this video can anyone identify what type light this is and do you think it's the lamp or something in the ballast kit that is causing it to pulsate?
> 
> I also took a pic of the lamp but could only make out that it was a 100A. I don't know if it's a MH, MV, or HPS.



That looks like a medium base MH lamp and I'll bet the ANSI rating on the lamp does not match the ballast, that is why it will not stabilize.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think it matters. I don't think your ladder is big enough


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds like the perfect sell for an LED retrofit.

Or just pick a medium base bulb of your choice with a corresponding ballast and gut it the fixture.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I'd say metal halide, and at least 175 watt. Pulse start maybe too.
> 
> On second thought it's hard to tell by the picture. Is the clear clean piece a medium base lamp or the bottom button on a mogul?


I don't know if it's the right lamp but I can zoom in on my computer and see 100W. You're looking at the end of the lamp. I couldn't see the base but since it was only 100W I would say medium base.



Black Dog said:


> That looks like a medium base MH lamp and I'll bet the ANSI rating on the lamp does not match the ballast, that is why it will not stabilize.


They tell me that the lamp has been in there a while, maybe since the light was installed and it just started doing that. I'm not sure if that means the end of lamp life or something in the ballast kit.



AllWIRES said:


> Sounds like the perfect sell for an LED retrofit.
> 
> Or just pick a medium base bulb of your choice with a corresponding ballast and gut it the fixture.


I've got to figure out what I can take to get up to it. This is a jail and the area is called a "day area" just outside the cells. Hard to get any kind of lift in there. The metal table in the middle of the room is bolted down. The hallways are very narrow with lots of turns.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I don't think it matters. I don't think your ladder is big enough


You're very observant!



And also correct!!!:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Could you get one of the single man push lift in there? One idea.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> Could you get one of the single man push lift in there? One idea.


Don't know, how wide are they? I've never used one.
Got a link to one? I could see if the rental places here have one.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Correct it could be end of life stuff going on with the lamp, if it is a much warmer color than the others than that is the case and the ballast is going with it,, change both


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Correct it could be end of life stuff going on with the lamp, if it is a much warmer color than the others than that is the case and the ballast is going with it,, change both



I will have to get the OK from whomever is in charge but I had planned on changing both since its so hard to get to.

Let's say the light is an older probe start and I change it to pulse start, will I have to change the socket to?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

To reach the fixture, I'd bring Baker scaffold or full size scaffolding. In either case, you'll need two men to build it. Since it's a prison, make sure the plank and safety rail are OSHA approved. 
I'd show up with a rebuild kit and new lamp or a complete new fixture.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Acting like a bad cap. If that is a 100 watt lamp then I am guessing it is wrong. That is at least 250 or 400 fixture.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Acting like a bad cap. If that is a 100 watt lamp then I am guessing it is wrong. That is at least 250 or 400 fixture.


That's what I thought, wrong lamp.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Acting like a bad cap. If that is a 100 watt lamp then I am guessing it is wrong. That is at least 250 or 400 fixture.


It may be the wrong lamp but I would think that a 100W lamp would have a medium base and anything much larger would have a mogul base.

Now since I haven't been back yet I don't know what type base it has. I will probably take both type lamps with the ballast to match, with me. It's a long way back to the SH so I'm trying to think of everything to take when I get to go back.


----------

